# Find of the Day: Treser Audi Ur quattro Roadster on Crack



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

At some point outlandish '80s rides like the one you see here will become cool. You have to imagine that'll happen right? Flaming chicken Firebirds have gone all kitsch cool and, for something like this, it's only a matter of time. Well, we'll give it to the Treser Ur quattro roadster at least. The jury's still out on modded ones such as this complete with '80s fabulous non-functional Testarossa side strakes and WID(ER) body panels. At least they did go for the OEMplus look of a Sport quattro grille and the classic-if-way-too-wide BBS RS2 modular wheels.
Check out more about this car plus plenty more photos on one of our favorite German classifieds sites after the jump. Also note, this thing's an '85, which means if you have a cool 57,800 Euros to blow on it you can import it easily come January when it achieves antique status.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Find of the Day: Treser Audi Ur quattro Roadster on Crack ([email protected]rtitude)*

I'll never see the beauty in any of the Treser exterior modded cars....
No matter how mild.
All about individual taste!


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Find of the Day: Treser Audi Ur quattro Roadster on Crack ([email protected])*

barf


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Find of the Day: Treser Audi Ur quattro Roadster on Crack (dolemite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dolemite* »_barf

Indeed.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

ugly, but I'd rock it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

I'd LOVE some Treser bits in my engine bay... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

